# Lost our first bird



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

I knew it was going to happen, even planned on it to happen, but it still hurts a little to lose a bird to a predator. We had one Buff get taken and partially eaten. Since it happened during the daytime and next to an open area, we figure it was a bird of prey that got it. Likely a young one that could not take off with the bird, and had to eat right there. 

The behavior of the other 22 birds was interesting, apparently half the flock was in the garage and the other half was under the coop. 

Going to be a nice clear day on Saturday, might have to do some hunting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where an outside, covered pen is very beneficial. Once predators become aware that they're out there it's like they have a telegraph to get the word out and they keep coming. Once they realize the birds are secure it stops again for a while. 

I lost Guineas to a **** attack one night, that's the only birds I ever lost over the years. When it came to hawks, if my birds alarmed about them, they all went in to their outside pens until the hawks got the message that there wasn't an easy meal for the taking.

I think of all the losses, those to a predator are the hardest to take emotionally for us humans.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss, Azbison. It's painful. A few years ago I put a little 4 month old Polish out in a pen for fresh air, and I came back to 1/2 a body and a hawk right there eating it, and a few months ago I lost 4 to a raccoon. I've never cried so much. I'm glad the flock had the sense to hide . It makes free ranging a worry even moreso. In my back yard, I plant lots of bushes, and let the weeds grow for more shelter. It looks awful but it's better for the chickens. 

You have a point there, Robin about loss by predator being most painful.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, Azbison. It's painful. A few years ago I put a little 4 month old Polish out in a pen for fresh air, and I came back to 1/2 a body and a hawk right there eating it, and a few months ago I lost 4 to a raccoon. I've never cried so much. I'm glad the flock had the sense to hide . It makes free ranging a worry even moreso. In my back yard, I plant lots of bushes, and let the weeds grow for more shelter. It looks awful but it's better for the chickens.
> 
> You have a point there, Robin about loss by predator being most painful.


We have tons of trees, and they seem to stay under them, but one bird at the wrong time, crossed about a 40 foot open area and WHAM!. Like I said, going to do a little bit of elmer fudd and thin out the predators


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier losing a bird.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Azbison, I am so sorry for your loss. Just be careful hunting your predator. Birds of prey (hawks eagles owls etc) are protected species and you can get in a mess of trouble! From what I understand, ***** coyotes foxes possums and skunks are fair game, but not the raptors.  Sorry again for the loss of your hen.


----------

